# Avis de switcheurs Linux -> Mac OS



## zekicker (18 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,  

J'hésite beaucoup à lâcher mon linux pour un macbook. 
Les raisons de mon hésitation sont :  

Linux est libre 
La communauté 
Personnalisation etc... 
Mais les fenêtres restes moches 
Impossible de trier ses photos dans un dossier par date de création (comme des colonnes supplémentaires à ajouter dans Windows)  

MacOS à l'air joli 
Ergonomique  
Mais très fermé 
Failles corrigées tous les 3/4 matins  

Alors y a t-il des personnes ayant switché de linux à MacOS ? Quel en est votre retour.


----------



## Rez2a (18 Juin 2009)

Si j'étais mauvaise langue, je dirais que la communauté Linux est importante parce qu'il y a un tas de problèmes qui te tombent toujours sur la gueule et qu'il faut 10 personnes pour en résoudre un... 
Et puis les communautés Mac existent aussi, il suffit de voir ce forum.

Mac OS est effectivement joli et ergonomique.
Fermé, c'est pas exactement le mot... disons qu'il existe quand même un bon nombre de freewares, mais que tu as quand même intérêt à aimer les applications faites par Apple : Mail, iTunes, et compagnie.
Honnêtement, c'est dur de ne pas aimer.

J'ai passé un bon moment sur Linux : certes, c'est bien, gratuit, libre, tout le monde s'aide, en principe c'est super... en pratique, tu peux crasher ton système en décommentant une ligne sans faire exprès dans un fichier de conf, et la qualité de la plupart des logiciels laisse fortement à désirer.

En comparaison, sur Mac OS, c'est la qualité qui prime sur la quantité : il n'existe peut-être pas un dixième du nombre de softs qui existent sous Linux, mais leur qualité est globalement très bonne ; les softs made in Apple sont pas loin de la perfection en terme d'ergonomie et de fonctionnalités, et ça se voit que les logiciels développés par des tiers sont tirés vers le haut par la qualité des softs fabriqués par Apple.

Tu ne seras pas non plus perdu du côté du Terminal, la quasi totalité des commandes shell Linux existe sur Mac OS (oublie les installations de softs par apt-get par contre).

Pour les failles, je ne sais pas exactement si il en existe tant que ça, mais de l'avis général on se sent vraiment en sécurité sur Mac OS ; pas de virus (ou alors il faut les chercher), de spywares... faut dire que ça doit être l'OS le moins ciblé par les attaques.

Bref, si un de tes arguments pour quitter Linux est "les fenêtres sont moches", je crois que tu ne seras pas déçu par un Mac.


----------



## schwebb (18 Juin 2009)

Hello,

J'ai essayé Linux (Ubuntu, Gentoo). J'ai trouvé sympas l'esprit, la modularité, le côté customisable à souhait. J'avais même un dual boot Ubuntu sur le MacBook.

Mais ça n'a pas suffit à me faire quitter Mac. J'ai viré Ubuntu du MacBook (m'en servais jamais), j'ai conservé les live cd comme systèmes alternatifs au cas où. Et je garde sous le coude l'idée de passer à Linux si un jour Apple se met à faire n'importe quoi. Mais pour l'instant, il n'y a pas photo.


----------



## GillesF (18 Juin 2009)

> Si j'étais mauvaise langue, je dirais que la communauté Linux est importante parce qu'il y a un tas de problèmes qui te tombent toujours sur la gueule et qu'il faut 10 personnes pour en résoudre un...


Nux sur un mac, oui. Sur un PC c'était il y a 10ans, aujourd'hui c'est bcp plus simple... enfin soit.

Je peux te répondre puisque j'étais dans ton cas il y a 6 mois et que j'ai "switché".

Après 6 mois, je dois dire que mac OS m'a déçu. Je vais essayer de développer...
OK, c'est stable, c'est beau, c'est assez ergonomique,... Mais ca reste TRES fermé. Dès que tu veux sortir un tout petit peu de la ligne, ca marche pas, t'as pas les droits, etc... Tu n'as pas la liberté de linux. En gros, si un truc marche pas sur ton ordi, c'est "ah ben c'est normal, faut attendre une mise à jour d'apple" (qui met parfois plusieurs semaines avant d'arriver...). Pour les logiciels, la plupart des softs sont payants... Un autre truc que je reproche à OSX et windows c'est de ne pas utiliser le système de mises à jour nux où tu le fait 1 seule fois à chaque démarrage ou juste avant d'éteindre ton ordi. Ici, à chaque logiciel que tu ouvres "des mises à jours sont dispo... mettre à jour" et tu perds 5min à chaque logiciel qui doit se mettre à jour. M'enfin c'est vrai que c'est un détail 

Autre détail, on reproche à nux de devoir faire parfois appel à de sombres lignes de commandes pour réparer tel ou tel problème... sous mac c'est pas des lignes de commandes, c'est des combinaisons de touches obscures au démarrage 

Pour ma part, je garde actuellement OSX parce que ca m'offre plus de temps sur batterie que sous nux... dès que j'aurais bien paramètré mon nux, (j'ai pas eu le temps de le faire, je vais enfin avoir 1 semaine de congé en juillet ) je pense que je ne démarrerai que très peu mac os.

Et puis clutter arrive sous nux, gnome 3 est pour l'année prochaine, graphiquement, linux devrait faire un bond énorme dans les 10-12 mois à venir...

Par contre, oui je vais te conseiller cet achat  Les portables apple ont un confort bien meilleur que les autres portable (il manque qq touches au clavier mais bon...). Le trackpad est un pur bonheur, l'alu aussi, le clavier rétro-éclairé est bien pratique en cours,... c'est vraiment des bonnes bécannes et pas aussi cher que ça finalement  Et tu pourras de toute façon installer nux même si il te faudra mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis pour que ce soit agréable


----------



## Rez2a (18 Juin 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> OK, c'est stable, c'est beau, c'est assez ergonomique,... Mais ca reste TRES fermé. Dès que tu veux sortir un tout petit peu de la ligne, ca marche pas, t'as pas les droits, etc... Tu n'as pas la liberté de linux. En gros, si un truc marche pas sur ton ordi, c'est "ah ben c'est normal, faut attendre une mise à jour d'apple" (qui met parfois plusieurs semaines avant d'arriver...).



C'est peut-être ce point-là que je n'arrive pas à saisir.
En fait, avant de passer sous Mac, j'étais assez bidouilleur, et du shell Linux j'en ai mangé à toutes les sauces, mais ça ne me déplaisait pas.
Puis mon PC m'a claqué entre les doigts, j'en ai eu marre et j'ai décidé de me mettre à la place d'un simple utilisateur, qui veut juste que tout marche sur son système sans trafiquer à droite à gauche, et j'ai atterri sur Mac.
Après un an, je ne regrette pas une seconde ce choix.

Donc ma question est peut-être là : oui, sous Mac, c'est difficile de sortir de la ligne mais... quel intérêt en fin de compte ?
Des "choses qui ne marchent pas", sous Mac, il n'y en a pas 30, et on a tous les mêmes... là, la seule qui me vient, c'est les vidéos Flash qui font surchauffer les ordis au bout d'un certain moment, la faute à Adobe qui a fait n'importe quoi de son player sur OS X.

Clairement, OS X n'est pas un bon système à "tuner", il y a pas mal de trucs qui peuvent être modifiés (cf. section Customisation de ce forum, certains résultats sont magnifiques) mais mettre les mains dans le cambouis comme on peut le faire dans des fichiers de conf Linux, clairement non.



> Un autre truc que je reproche à OSX et windows c'est de ne pas utiliser le système de mises à jour nux où tu le fait 1 seule fois à chaque démarrage ou juste avant d'éteindre ton ordi. Ici, à chaque logiciel que tu ouvres "des mises à jours sont dispo... mettre à jour" et tu perds 5min à chaque logiciel qui doit se mettre à jour. M'enfin c'est vrai que c'est un détail



Ça n'est en effet pas aussi bien foutu que Linux sur ce point-là mais ça ne concerne que les logiciels tiers, toutes les mises à jour concernant les softs Apple, OS compris, se font automatiquement. 



> Par contre, oui je vais te conseiller cet achat  Les portables apple ont un confort bien meilleur que les autres portable (il manque qq touches au clavier mais bon...). Le trackpad est un pur bonheur, l'alu aussi, le clavier rétro-éclairé est bien pratique en cours,... c'est vraiment des bonnes bécannes et pas aussi cher que ça finalement  Et tu pourras de toute façon installer nux même si il te faudra mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis pour que ce soit agréable



D'accord sur ce point, même si personnellement je l'aurais un peu mauvaise de payer un tel prix qui est justifié par un OS et une suite logicielle pour installer un système libre et gratuit...


----------



## ben206stras (18 Juin 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> C'est peut-être ce point-là que je n'arrive pas à saisir.
> En fait, avant de passer sous Mac, j'étais assez bidouilleur, et du shell Linux j'en ai mangé à toutes les sauces, mais ça ne me déplaisait pas.
> Puis mon PC m'a claqué entre les doigts, j'en ai eu marre et j'ai décidé de me mettre à la place d'un simple utilisateur, qui veut juste que tout marche sur son système sans trafiquer à droite à gauche, et j'ai atterri sur Mac.
> Après un an, je ne regrette pas une seconde ce choix.


Après plusieurs années passées sur windows et travaillant dans le monde unix, j'ai commencé par switcher sur Linux où je suis resté une bonne année de manière pleine et poussée sur le système.
Finalmement, j'ai voulu faire la même chose, un peu marre de devoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis pour débloquer un truc sous linux, alors... me voici sur Mac OS depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant. 

Et j'y suis très bien aussi, d'autant plus que les connaissances unix du mode ligne de commande est très utile pour faire du portage d'applications linux sur mac avec fink ou ports 

Donc pas d'hésitation à switcher, fonce !


----------



## GillesF (18 Juin 2009)

> Donc ma question est peut-être là : oui, sous Mac, c'est difficile de sortir de la ligne mais... quel intérêt en fin de compte ?
> Des "choses qui ne marchent pas", sous Mac, il n'y en a pas 30, et on a tous les mêmes... là, la seule qui me vient, c'est les vidéos Flash qui font surchauffer les ordis au bout d'un certain moment, la faute à Adobe qui a fait n'importe quoi de son player sur OS X.


C'est vrai mais là je pense que ca dépend des utilisateurs  Moi ca m'énèrve quand je peux pas modifier une bête petite option pour que ca marche, juste parce que apple a bloqué ca. Par exemple, j'ai une souris avec quelques boutons supplémentaires, sous nux, reconnue direct, je paramètre ce que je veux sur les boutons et ca marche. Sous OSX pas de drivers, j'ai juste la molette, clique droit et gauche. C'est des détails mais pourquoi apple ne laisse pas la possibilité de le faire?

Mais effectivement, je vais dire que pour 90% des utilisateurs, je conseille mac 

Finalement, je pense que ca dépend un peu de ce que chaque personne attend de son OS, moi j'aime bien avoir accès aux paramètres avancés alors que d'autres préfèrent se contenter de n'avoir rien à faire, c'est deux points de vue différents qui se valent tout autant 



> D'accord sur ce point, même si personnellement je l'aurais un peu mauvaise de payer un tel prix qui est justifié par un OS et une suite logicielle pour installer un système libre et gratuit...


En achetant un PC il aura une licence windows qui ne lui servira pas du tout et qu'il aura payé aussi. Et au moins mac OS vaut la peine d'être toujours gardé, malgré les petits défauts que je lui trouve, ca reste un bon OS, pas comme un certains wind*** (désolé, c'est un laid mot ).


----------



## ntx (18 Juin 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> C'est des détails mais pourquoi apple ne laisse pas la possibilité de le faire?


Apple n'a jamais empêcher les fabricants de périphériques de fournir des pilotes pour leurs produits.


> Finalement, je pense que ca dépend un peu de ce que chaque personne attend de son OS, moi j'aime bien avoir accès aux paramètres avancés alors que d'autres préfèrent se contenter de n'avoir rien à faire, c'est deux points de vue différents qui se valent tout autant


Il y a plein de commandes que tu peux passer dans un terminal pour modifier les plist du système. Tu peux aussi utiliser PlistEditor. Et là tout est ouvert, tu peux bricoler ce que tu veux, à tes risques et périls. Apple ne communique pas là-dessus mais ça existe.


----------



## zekicker (18 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour toute cette réponse !!!!

Bon je crois que je vais craquer. Reste la taille. 13" ou 15". Je pense que pour mon utilisation je vais prendre le 15". 
C'est vrai que gnome devrait poutrer dans sa nouvelle version d'où aussi ma GRANDE hésitation. Mais bon je me dis que je me mets une VM ou bootcamp et voilà. Au pire je repasserai avec les pinguins.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

Bon j'ai craqué. 
J'ai passé commande pour un 15" avec Ipod touch 8Go. 
Seul problème, mon paiement est refusé à cause du dépassement de plafond, enfin je suppose...
Que dire ... /me soupire


----------



## GillesF (18 Juin 2009)

> Apple n'a jamais empêcher les fabricants de périphériques de fournir des pilotes pour leurs produits.


Oui bien sûr, mais les pilotes génériques sont vraiment très limités 



> Il y a plein de commandes que tu peux passer dans un terminal pour modifier les plist du système. Tu peux aussi utiliser PlistEditor. Et là tout est ouvert, tu peux bricoler ce que tu veux, à tes risques et périls. Apple ne communique pas là-dessus mais ça existe.


Là tu m'apprends quelque chose, je crois que je vais me pencher là dessus, merci


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2009)

GillesF a dit:


> Nux sur un mac, oui. Sur un PC c'était il y a 10ans, aujourd'hui c'est bcp plus simple... enfin soit.
> 
> Je peux te répondre puisque j'étais dans ton cas il y a 6 mois et que j'ai "switché".



Je peux y répondre aussi parce que j'utilise Linux régulièrement depuis plus de 10 ans maintenant.

Et oui aujourd'hui c'est plus simple, mais il reste de nombreux cas où c'est loin d'être intuitifs. Et c'est quand on l'utilise au jour le jour (je l'utilise pour le travail), qu'on s'en rend compte. On est encore loin de la simplicité d'un Mac OS et même d'un Windows (même si pour ce dernier il y a bien d'autres défauts qui me font préférer Linux).

Même aujourd'hui, j'ai encore souvent besoin de passer par le Terminal pour avoir ce que je veux, y compris pour des trucs qui se font en quelques clics de souris sous Mac OS ou Windows, notamment pour de la configuration matérielle (tel que la config de Xorg, car malgré les outils fourni, on a pas toujours le résultat attendu) ou pour installer tel ou tel logiciel non fourni sous forme de package.

Bref, personnellement, même aujourd'hui, je ne recommande pas Linux à quelqu'un qui n'a pas un minimum de curiosité informatique. C'est à dire je ne recommande toujours pas Linux à une ménagère, dans le sens stéréotypé du terme. Si ce qu'on veut c'est utiliser un ordinateur comme outil sans se poser de question sur son fonctionnement, Linux reste un mauvais choix dans ce cas. Le meilleur étant pour le moment Mac OS X selon moi, suivi de Windows.

C'est bien simple, j'ai fait le test à plusieurs reprises auprès de mes proches, ceux qui sont sous Linux et Windows ont souvent des soucis, sous Linux d'installation de logiciel ou de reconnaissance de leur scanner ou imprimante tout(e) neuf(ve) (par exemple), sous Windows des problèmes de performances et de virus. Ceux qui sont sous Mac OS ne m'appelle que très rarement pour un problème informatique, ou alors pour me demander conseil sur un logiciel ou matériel à choisir.


----------



## zekicker (19 Juin 2009)

Je ne suis pas une ménagère !!! 
Je travaille dans l'informatique d'où mon choix cornélien. 
C'est pour un portable et j'aime bien bidouiller. La seule chose, c'est que par moment je n'ai pas envie/besoin de me prendre la tête sur le pourquoi la fenêtre ne veut pas se réduire(redimenssionner) quand je traite une vidéo ou autre joyeuseté de ce genre.


----------



## Rez2a (19 Juin 2009)

Ho putain, tu vas être gâté avec le redimensionnement des fenêtres sous OS X... je te laisse la surprise.


----------



## GillesF (19 Juin 2009)

> Bref, personnellement, même aujourd'hui, je ne recommande pas Linux à quelqu'un qui n'a pas un minimum de curiosité informatique. C'est à dire je ne recommande toujours pas Linux à une ménagère, dans le sens stéréotypé du terme. Si ce qu'on veut c'est utiliser un ordinateur comme outil sans se poser de question sur son fonctionnement, Linux reste un mauvais choix dans ce cas. Le meilleur étant pour le moment Mac OS X selon moi, suivi de Windows.


Et bien moi c'est l'inverse, à 90% des utilisateurs basiques, je leur recommande linux. Ca peut parraitre tordu, mais je m'explique... 90% des gens ont un ordinateur pour le web, msn, un peu de traitement de texte, visionner des photos et des vidéos. Et là, linux est hyper facile, et bcp plus intuitif (c'est le seul où on a des menus qui veulent dire quelque chose... comprendre ce qu'est le finder sous mac prend quand même un certain temps, sous windows ca veut tout simplement rien dire du tout...). Ma mère est un bon exemple, elle est totalement néophyte, et en 5min elle utilisait linux sans aucun problème... même chose pour des 10aines de personnes dans mon entourage (la plupart de mes amis switchent de windows à linux ). 

Pour les problèmes de scanner et imprimantes, ca arrive effectivement, mais ca reste assez rare je trouve... et surtout, sous windows ils ont le même problème, les pilotes sont assez souvent merdiques voir même pas présents (et tout le monde n'investit pas assez dans un ordi pour acheter mac ).



> Et oui aujourd'hui c'est plus simple, mais il reste de nombreux cas où c'est loin d'être intuitifs. Et c'est quand on l'utilise au jour le jour (je l'utilise pour le travail), qu'on s'en rend compte. On est encore loin de la simplicité d'un Mac OS et même d'un Windows (même si pour ce dernier il y a bien d'autres défauts qui me font préférer Linux).
> 
> Même aujourd'hui, j'ai encore souvent besoin de passer par le Terminal pour avoir ce que je veux, y compris pour des trucs qui se font en quelques clics de souris sous Mac OS ou Windows, notamment pour de la configuration matérielle (tel que la config de Xorg, car malgré les outils fourni, on a pas toujours le résultat attendu) ou pour installer tel ou tel logiciel non fourni sous forme de package.


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, l'installation et le paramètrage requiert encore des connaissances en informatique que la plupart des gens n'ont pas, mais une fois installé, je trouve linux même bien plus intuitif que mac os (pas taper ).


----------



## phelibre (8 Août 2009)

Hi,

Pas de regret depuis 2005

http://counter.li.org/cgi-bin/runscript/display-person.cgi?user=178080
http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Avant d'achat MBP 13", j'avais Lenovo qui a WinXP et Ubuntu. Je peux vous dire que je trouvé très sympa d'utilisation Ubuntu mais je ne recommande pas aux débutants de passer Linux mais Apple parce que les débutants seront vite énervé ou perdu si le problème a arrivé de quoi de faire pour réparer depuis Terminal. Je ne recommande pas non plus Windows car cela a très vite dépensé l'argent pour la sécurité, de faire soigner les bug's de Windows, soigner les vitesses RAM, etc. Windows est un pénible pour tout... Ma famille va bientôt entrer le monde d'Apple. 

Je recommande aux gens qui sont assez bien de connaissance l'utilisation d'information et curieux plus profondément des codages : Ubuntu. J'ai travaillé les sites sur Ubuntu à lieu XP car Ubuntu est pour moi de faire tout facilement pde travailler le site...

Depuis MBP, Ubuntu me manque un peu mais je suis heureux de travailler dans le monde d'Apple avec les logiciels Adobe CS4. Je continue quand même travailler sur Ubuntu sur mon iMac depuis le logiciel Parallels (je suis encore 8.04).

Pour moi, M$ n'a toujours rien compris sur l'informatique pour la avance. J'ai tout vite remarqué que Windows 7 a encore ramé et trop cher... Je me sens que les gens abandonnent plus en plus Windows pour passer Apple ou Linux...

Voilà tout ce que je veux dire..


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Août 2009)

Bon, je vais apporter ma pierre à l'édifice:

J'ai switché de Ubuntu à Mac l'année dernière, et je regrette en rien mon choix.
Comme dit souvent, je trouve qu'avec linux, pour faire fonctionner un truc, c'est par le Terminal...
Alors c'est clair que Mac, c'est fermé, mais pas tant que ça finalement. J'ai du passer au moins 3 mois avant de faire fonctionner mon Jukebox Thomson sur Ubuntu... j'ai fait une demi-heure avant de transférer de la musique avec Mac OS X, donc bon...
Ensuite je me suis acheté un iPod, qui est certes, griffé Apple, donc un peu fermé, mais en fait, je m'en fout, puisque cet iPod Classic Apple, est vraiment bien foutu et est dix fois meilleur que mon Thomson.
Je projetais de m'acheter un iPhone, mais faute de rupture de stock, je n'en ai jamais eu... pas grave, j'ai un HTC Hero, et j'arrive à faire tout ce que je veux avec (mais c'est un peu du Linux quand même lol)

Finalement, j'ai trouvé " l'écosystème " parfait: un Mac, avec en choix de boot:

- Mac OS X: pour la simplicité, la beauté et le bon fonctionnement (jamais eu de problèmes avec en 1 an...)

- Ubuntu 9.04: pour Linux, donc pour la liberté et pour ce qu'on ne peut pas faire avec Mac OS X.

- Windows XP SP3: pour ce qui ne fonctionne vraiment pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout avec le reste...

En plus, comme le système de Apple est mon principal, et pour ne pas avoir à choisir toujours le système au démarrage, j'ai installé Ubuntu et Windows sur VMware.

Et tout fonctionne très bien, et tout le monde est content


----------



## maxLEgri (15 Août 2009)

J'ai un peux de mal à suivre votre discutions, pro MAC, pro LINUX, ces pas la même utilité en milieu professionnel.

Je suis nouveau avec MAC OS, pour certaines choses MAC OK d'autre LINUX! Un serveur WEB MAC, sérieux ces pour rire?

Si on compte le facteur prix pour une utilisation privé simple, mail, Internet, traitement de texte, bref un accès à le plus grande banque de données d'échange et de communication pour tous, ranger vos MAC et M$.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------

Bon je pense que je ne suis pas de partit prit, mais si les MAC users pense avoir un système qu'ils arrivent à prendre en main avec la même liberté que LINUX, je vais pas en dire plus au risque de heurté des âmes sensible, *utopie*!


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2009)

maxLEgri a dit:


> Un serveur WEB MAC, sérieux ces pour rire?


Je ne vois pas où est le problème de faire un serveur web sur Mac, vu que par exemple Apache est déjà intégré au système, et que de nombreux professionnels le font déjà depuis des années, à commencer par Apple.


----------



## Rez2a (17 Août 2009)

maxLEgri a dit:


> J'ai un peux de mal à suivre votre discutions, pro MAC, pro LINUX, ces pas la même utilité en milieu professionnel.
> 
> Je suis nouveau avec MAC OS, pour certaines choses MAC OK d'autre LINUX! Un serveur WEB MAC, sérieux ces pour rire?
> 
> ...



http://www.apple.com/xserve/
+
http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/


Je parle peut-être trop vite, mais je me risquerais pas à comparer Windows Server, AD et IIS à Mac OS X Server.


----------



## maxLEgri (17 Août 2009)

Je ne critique pas Mac, bien au contraire, mais ces les comparaisons qui me semble sortir de leurs objectif principal.

 Bien-sur on peut faire un serveur avec Mac, M$ etc. Mais sauf erreur 60% des serveurs Web sont bien Linux non?

 Ensuite faire une comparaison entre Mac, M$ et Linux pour un Pc personnelle si on prend en compte le facteur prix, on ne part pas du tout sur les mêmes basses, Mac reste du haut de gamme et pour surfer sur Internet, lire ces Mails, traitement de texte, et visionner ces film télécharger lol, je trouve un peut cher notre ami Mac, ces mon avis et sa n'engage que moi.


----------



## Rez2a (17 Août 2009)

maxLEgri a dit:


> Je ne critique pas Mac, bien au contraire, mais ces les comparaisons qui me semble sortir de leurs objectif principal.
> 
> Bien-sur on peut faire un serveur avec Mac, M$ etc. Mais sauf erreur 60% des serveurs Web sont bien Linux non?
> 
> Ensuite faire une comparaison entre Mac, M$ et Linux pour un Pc personnelle si on prend en compte le facteur prix, on ne part pas du tout sur les mêmes basses, Mac reste du haut de gamme et pour surfer sur Internet, lire ces Mails, traitement de texte, et visionner ces film télécharger lol, je trouve un peut cher notre ami Mac, ces mon avis et sa n'engage que moi.



Ça doit dépendre du type de serveur que tu souhaites mettre en place, c'est clair que j'aurais plus vite fait et pour moins cher de taper "apt-get install apache2", maintenant pour avoir une chiée de services et les administrer facilement je suis pas sûr que j'écarterais tout de suite la solution Mac !
Comme d'hab ça a l'avantage de la facilité d'administration et la compatibilité du matériel, on peut vraiment pas en dire autant de Linux sur ce plan-là.


----------

